# Cat walking on our heads when we sleep



## louisbean (Sep 23, 2014)

Cat novice here so be gentle!

We've had our 5 month old kitten for a week now, and generally he's behaving really well. 

We have one problem though. We don't mind him coming into bed with us at night, however he has this terrible habit of walking on our heads which wakes us up. When he does it we pull him away and put him further down the bed or on the floor but he comes back again and again - last night he was doing it for an hour. 

Is it possible to train a cat that it's ok to come on to the bed but only to stay at the bottom part of the bed around our feet or bodies?

I'm not sure if that's too specific, and whether it's either one or the other - i.e. either we let him in bed or not. 

We have a water spray - since we used it a few times he responds to even seeing it, so ti's quite effective! We haven't used it in bed yet as I don't want to discourage him from coming into bed completely. 

It's really disrupting our sleep - we haven't had a really good night's sleep in a week now so any help would be really helpful.

Louis


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

He is still young and kittens are very playful. He will grow out of it. Try putting some toys in the bedroom for him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with Ang2 he should grow out of it. He's probably trying to wake you up so if you can, I'd try to ignore him. Easier said than done I know. It also shows how comfortable he is with you. Gracie is 10 months and a huge maine coon - she's got into a habit of jumping on my neck and head when it's time to wake me up


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

of course you could close the bedroom door....


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Since he is getting a reaction from you, he is going to keep doing it. As was already said, you have to train yourself to completely ignore this behavior.

Before you go to bed, spend at least 15 minutes, longer if possible, playing interactive games with him. Use his toys and get him running and jumping. Encourage some stalking and pouncing too (such as Catch the Bump Under the Rug).

After the Games, give him a meal of some kind of yummy wet (canned) food.

Then, ignoring him for the moment, go to bed.

What's important with this advice is you are establishing a routine. Playing with him, then feeding him, then pay no more attention to him as you go to bed. Cats thrive on routine and he will soon learn how things are supposed to go.

When he walks on your heads, stay perfectly still, do not react in any way. When you react, he is rewarded.

When he curls up on the foot of the bed, praise him softly, using his name a lot.

Don't play with him on the bed, ever. He will learn that that room is meant for sleeping, not playing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry but your post did make me laugh can just imagine him lol. 

Maybe it's a sign of affection but I can understand you not wanting him to do it!


----------



## louisbean (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks all for the advice, it makes perfect sense to ignore him - I can see that we've been doing pretty much the opposite until now! Well give that a go and see how it works

The routine before bed idea is a good one too - we have a routine of sorts but it could probably be improved. Good idea to leave toys around too.

Obvs we could close the bedroom door but as I say we actually quite like having him in the bedroom, just not on our heads!!

Thanks everyone!

A


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others ^^ wear him out before bedtime with vigorous play, then feed him a high protein wet meal, and ignore him when he walks on your heads. He will grow out of it. 

Never spray him with water at all - he will either think it's a game, or you will make him fearful of you. There are much better ways to train kittens and cats than dowsing them.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

One more thing to add to my advice above. 

Ignore him when you first get out of bed in the morning, also. For at least the first ten minutes. The idea is, you do not want him to associate you getting out of bed with any benefit to him. No feeding, no affection, no fun at all, when you get out of bed.

After that ten minutes of course, meal time and a Game before you leave the house.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh is 3 1/2 and he still walks on my head when I don't wake up early enough for his first meal of the day


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Ted sleeps on my head but he purrs the whole time...very loudly!! Xx gotta love kittens!!!


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

My kitten farts on my head


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Piper washes my face


----------



## Idontlikecoffee (Jan 20, 2012)

Baby Alex has this thing where he likes to lick my nose at around 2am, that would not be too bad, but the licks gradually turn in to nibbles and it starts to hurt me, little monkey 

My responce is to hide my head under the covers so he can't get to me, after a few minutes he goes off to find something more fun to play with


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> of course you could close the bedroom door....


I will confess, our two were kept downstairs for about 6 weeks after we got them until they were that little bit older. they'd been kept in one room with their mum until we got them, and then they had the whole of downstairs to explore for a few weeks. they seemed happy enough snuggled together in their cat igloo

Once they came upstairs with us they were a little bit older and mostly slept through the night - only waking at 4.30 for play times. Now they sleep right through until 6am, which is breakfast time


----------



## ChOnPu (Sep 26, 2014)

I have three problems with my three cats. 
The oldest one, Chestnut loves to share his toys with me while I am sleeping. He brings toys to my bed from catnip mouse, ringing balls to...cockroaches. 
The second one, Onion always wants me to pet him and he licks my face at 2am. 
The youngest one, Pumpkin loves to play with my feet and he plays for the whole night. 
The only way to solve my problems is keeping them away from my bedroom. I can't wait for them to grow out of it. Chestnut is almost 7 months old and he still bring stuffs to my bed.


----------

